# WorldMark/Wyndham points



## Steved123 (Jul 12, 2016)

My In-Laws have 20,000 points with Worldmark/Wyndham, they are getting older now, and don't travel much. They have about $3-4,000 left to pay, which they will pay off. My wife is currently a user on their account. Would it be worth it to take over the account (after it is paid off) and continue to pay the maintenance fees? Can my wife be added as an owner on her Fathers account?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jul 12, 2016)

A 20,000 Worldmark account has an approximate market value of $6,000. More if there are a large number of available credits.

Your in laws can add her name to the account which would allow her to use the account freely, or just transfer it to her  ( and the loan).

If they only owe 4K you would get a good deal and yes it's worth paying the maintence fees


----------



## smmatrix (Jul 12, 2016)

I agree with what he said.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 12, 2016)

And if you dont want it Ill take it

seriously if you think you can use it, this is a great deal for everyone. 

if you dont want it you can probably find someone to take over the loan (yes they are assumable) and pay you 2 or 3k


----------

